# Met a pup from this breeder, whatcha think?



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Met a 4 month old puppy from this breeder earlier this evening. He was ADORABLE! They had him out at the base event thats going on this weekend for socialization so props for them. Saw several dogs there this evening, including a 3 year old male GSD service dog from PAWS for Vets. Handsome red and black male. 

Anyway, this puppy, like i said is 4 months old, appeared to be bi-color. Absolutely handsome and totally huggable. I mean really huggable. He demands hugs lol. He was precious. Very calm for his age and the situation because there was just a lot going on. They're doing a concert weekend with a carnival. Pretty cool. Anyway, he seemed like a good solid pup and the breeder is actually about 15 miles from here. He was VERY soft. I could have run my fingers through his coat for hours! They're doing a good job with him so far. he's not jumpy and all over the place. He was curious but very sweet at the same time. So yeah, just curious what you guys who have more knowledge think about his breeder. They said he's from Czech lines. I dont know which dogs are his parents though. 


GERMAN SHEPHERD PUPPIES FOR SALE GERMAN SHEPHERD BREEDERS


Also wanted to add that if we go back to the Maynia tomorrow, i'm planning to take Shasta with me.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You know it looks like they had one partially Czech female but she is for sale. Everything else looks west German Working.

I talked with them several years ago and they seemed very nice and knowledeable but the dogs they had at the time were a bit sharper than I was looking for.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info Nancy. That little guy i met tonight was absolutely adorable! I think i'm more surprised to have learned about a breeder so darn close to me right now before we leave for maryland that has a clue. I think if i'd known about them sooner, we would have looked into them for a pup last year when we were looking. I still cant get over how relaxed this pup was. He was just checking everything out. No reaction to the concert going on and all the loud. Just calmly watching. Already had an aloof personality but the minute he sniffed me, mainly my keys that Shasta had earlier, he was all buddy buddy lol. Kinda like he KNEW i'm a GSD person. He didnt try to mouth me or anything, like most GSD pups i've met. They're looking into the local Schutzhund club for obedience and possibly further training. They were very proud of him so far and i walked away smiling. They are definitely not those new GSD owners we worry about sometimes where you can almost tell when the cute wears off, the pup goes some place else. They even had a chihuahua mix who wasnt a spoiled rotten snappy little critter too. He sat when he was told.... he downed when he was told. Basically he was Ozzy in a different shaped smaller package! They're good people. The pup is VERY loved.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

has anyone else heard of this breeder or considered them?


----------



## Zenny (May 19, 2011)

I don't know this particular breeder, but I know a breeder in Texas who sold ALL their German Working lines to start selling Czech dogs. She thinks the Czech lines are closer to the original GSD. The dogs were beautiful, but they were a little more militant like police type dogs - their temperament. But your guy sounds like he has a very sweet temperament, so I don't know if that is how most Czech lines are.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zenny said:


> I don't know this particular breeder, but I know a breeder in Texas who sold ALL their German Working lines to start selling Czech dogs. She thinks the Czech lines are closer to the original GSD. The dogs were beautiful, but they were a little more militant like police type dogs - their temperament. But your guy sounds like he has a very sweet temperament, so I don't know if that is how most Czech lines are.


 
i have no idea. I've heard a wide range of things regarding the czech lines. I guess like with all things its boils down to how the parents are and what they pass down to the pups. But he was a good boy, especially for 4 months old. He was very calm and collected.

thats interesting the breeder sold all their dogs to go with czech lines. I guess it works though.


----------



## Zenny (May 19, 2011)

Yea, I don't know why they sold all their working-lines for Czech lines - I know the dogs they bought were really really expensive though. But you're right, I think looking at the parents is the thing to do, because it may just be these particular dogs were like that.


----------

